# XP vs MudPro



## jv2cat

Hey guys I'm looking at a 2010 Polaris 850 XP or a 2010 Arctic Cat 700 H1 Mud Pro for mudding purposes. 

I used to have an '05 AC 650 V2 with 29.5" laws and the belt and gearing was ALWAYS an issue. I switched my 3.6 gears our for 4.0's (11% reduction) and played with the clutching (Yellow Secondary, Heelclicker weights) and it was decent, but once in the bog you had to watch. 

The MudPro already comes mud ready, snorkels, 4.0's, h1 tuned clutch.. Lot's of guys recommend the XP though..

What are some of the pros and cons of an XP? Are the diffs and clutching suited for 31's/32's? How easy are the XP's to snorkel?

Any other input would be gladly appreciated...


----------



## monsterbrute750

Easy decision....neither.Buy a Brute!!!:rockn:


----------



## jv2cat

I've already had a Brute for quite some time, I'll pass :bigok:


----------



## MUDDIE49

What i'd do is go on Utube...check out viedos....from what i've seen the MudPro is for mud and the XP is for all around....but it seems the 800 has more power and less money...but no mud Mods...but is better on trails and handles and rides much better...Muddie49






 




 
You'll be surprised at the second viedo....the 800 whops the Mud Pro.


----------



## MUDDIE49

*ATV Televison Tests...*





 




http://www.atvriders.com/videos/atvmodels/arcticcat/arctic-cat-2009-mud-pro-700.html


----------



## BigIzzy

them XP's seem kinda heavy, and how hard is that CVT too get too when ya burn up a belt is what I wanna know


----------



## Bootlegger

I like the 850 Polaris better IMO..


----------



## jv2cat

Why so, Bootlegger?


----------



## 650Brute

The belt is not an easy task on the 850's.

I have no experience or observation on the Kitty, Though I'd like to see one in action.


----------



## monsterbrute750

jv2cat said:


> I've already had a Brute for quite some time, I'll pass :bigok:


Just pullin' your chain...go with the one that best suits you.
I have a cousin with the XP.It is huge.Makes a good powerful and comfy trail bike IMO.Just seems big and bulky but has plenty of power.But he has had some drive train issues.I don't know anyone with the Arctic Cat,but IMO they don't seem to be very quality built,unless you spend the money on the higher end models.The one you are referring to looks really nice,and it's ready to go out of the box.You really need to ride each one for yourself.Then make the decision.Good luck....


----------



## Polaris425

MUDDIE49 said:


> What i'd do is go on Utube...check out viedos....from what i've seen the MudPro is for mud and the XP is for all around....but it seems the 800 has more power and less money...but no mud Mods...but is better on trails and handles and rides much better...Muddie49
> 
> 
> YouTube- 2009 Artic Cat Mud Pro 700
> 
> YouTube- Polaris Sportsman 800 vs. Arctic Cat Mudpro 700
> 
> You'll be surprised at the second viedo....the 800 whops the Mud Pro.




The XP's are 850, not 800.


----------



## gpinjason

save up and get the new canam 800xt mr... LOL


----------



## monsterbrute750

gpinjason said:


> save up and get the new canam 800xt mr... LOL


x2.
If I were to give up my Brute for anything....it would be that.


----------



## MUDDIE49

i replaced a belt on the xp and it was'nt bad at all....just alittle more time needed but it was'nt that bad...maybe a half hour more then doing a Reg Sportsman Belt...Muddie49:rockn:


----------



## Rack High

A friend of mine that I ride with has a 09 700 H1 Mud Pro and, just 2 Saturdays ago, I had to pull him out on 4 different occasions from what I considered moderate cement type mud using slings. In stock form and for the money....I wouldn't spend it.


----------



## Polaris425

I think between the 2 I'd go 850XP. Just never been a real big cat fan. Nothing really wrong w/ their bikes, I just done see them competing in the field w/ other brands.


----------



## Bootlegger

jv2cat said:


> Why so, Bootlegger?


The power and ride. The new 850's with a small amount of work is a beast. When I started racing this season in the single cylinder class I was kinda worried about the mud pros's...but after racing a few I was a little dissapointed. The only AC that I have had any trouble with is Devin Bradleys 700H1 TRV. Now given his has a speedwerx kit in it and mine is a stock motor I could hang right with him and we pass either other back & forth. The TRV are hard to beat in the pit cause they have the length on you and thats a huge advantage in the pits....but I haven't had any trouble with the Mud Pro's at all. I like the Arctic Cats don't get the wrong....but between the two the guy mentioned...I would rather have the 850 twin.


----------



## Eight

I'd take the 850, love my cat but the 850's are beastly. Plus the are a lil cheaper than the MP.


----------



## throttlejock27

i would go with the xp out of those 2 for sure


----------



## WAY BAD

Haven't rode a MP but, I love my 850! If you do any trail riding at all the POPOs AWD is a AWESOME unit!! Does good in the mud too. It is very heavy, can be an advantage and disadvantage at times. Good power, turns my 30" Mudzillas with no problem at all. Snorkels or not that easy, not that hard, just time consuming. Axles, not a strong point. The shifter is the absolute one thing I hate about this thing!! The ride is amazing! Just giving you a little of what I have found in my time of owning one.


----------



## Rubberdown

short and simple reply by me, go with the 850, its a BEAST. Also, I have a 500 sportsman that seems to make short work of the 700 mud pros in the mud bog races we have up here, the 500 is far from stock, but its even farther from being a 700 and still whips them for being a little OLD (2004.5) 500HO.


----------



## jv2cat

Thanks for all the input guys, appreciate it.. Once it comes down to it, I'll have to test ride both to see what I prefer.. Currently, I'm leaning towards the XP (Did a little research :rockn


----------

